# I need advice!



## billiams (Jul 28, 2012)

So I have been married for about 2 and a half years now. I have a 3 year old son, and if you havent guessed yet she became pregnant before we got married. Ive known my wife since high school but we didnt start dating till we had graduated. it started out great but then she cheated on me about six months in and left me for another guy. fast forward about a year and we started talking again which lead to dating again. She was finishing her two years at a community college in the area and about to move away to finish her degree at a four year institute. I had started to attend college but dropped out. Since we started dating again we planned to move in together and i could start back at college while she was finishing up. Then about six months to the day that we had gotten back together, she cheated on me again. She ended up moving in with this other guy and all the plans we had made together she did with him. about a year after she had left i get a message from her. I drive all the way to her where we hang out for a few days and this ends up breaking her and this other guy up, while I was there. She was devestated, i was thrilled with the situation but felt guilty about it. We didnt start dating that time i came back home and she found someone else for another year till it ended and she came back to our hometown. i get a message from her and meet up with her one thing leads to another and a few weeks later she calls me and she is pregnant. at the time i was madly in love and ecstatic at the situation. my son is born in september and we get married the following march. i am now finally back in school about halfway done with my degree. My wife is always getting mad at me about one thing or another. Forgetting to move clothes over or not folding them or not putting dishes in the washer. little things like that, normal stuff. but there are times where even over these little things she becomes so angry i dont understand it. she is a very independant self centered person. It doesnt matter if my idea makes more sense or is easier if it isnt her way its not right. i am not a very affectionate person to those i dont know but i am super afeectionate to my loved ones. most of the time she doesnt want me to hug or kiss or hold her, only when she wants me too am i able. i mean there is a good bye kiss when we leave and she will come and sit in my lap now and then but everything always has to be on her terms when she wants it. there is no give and take with her. i came home from class one night and we had friends over so she wanted margarita stuff. i go and spend 35 dollars on tequila and mix, the next day i want to go buy some grass seed and fertilizer for the lawn and she says we cant afford it. granted no we probably cant but the 35 dollars i spent on margaritas would have covered the lawn stuff 5 times over. to complicate the situation even more there is a girl that i work with whom i have become very close. I am 26 and she is 18 so i know what im dealing with here but we get along very well together. we have fun together and can talk about anything and everything. anytime i bring up something that bothers me with my wife she either gets mad at me or shrugs me off and doesnt even listen. i know this other girl cares about me and i her, but this may just be my desire for affection that i dont get at home but i do with her that is making me think. i am not totally unhappy in my marriage, but neither am i exstatic about spending my life with my wife either. if i leave there is almost no chance of coming back and if i leave now i would not be able to afford to finish school. i dont want to leave for this other girl and her grow tired of me and just move on because her youth scares me. i remember how i was at that age. i dont want to be alone but my wife was my first love and i cant help but to feel that may be the only reason i am still with her. please help me sort this out i will answer any questions you have about the situation i need a lot of advice.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

So, you got together with her when she was 14?

What did her parents think of that?


----------



## billiams (Jul 28, 2012)

No my wife is 26 just as i am, the girl at work is 18 and i just met her


----------

